

How Pat Robertson raised millions on the back of a non-existent aid project - elleferrer
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2013/sep/05/mission-congo-pat-robertson-aid-rwanda?CMP=twt_gu

======
bcl
This doesn't really belong on HN. It is a good article, but not tech related
in any way.

~~~
elleferrer
My apologies for it not being tech related, but this guy is ridiculous.

